# Celebrity Dog Fighting - Who's Next?



## Dogz Best Frend (Sep 19, 2007)

Since Vick there have been a bunch of dog fighting rings that have been broken up lately. I just read the Sporting Dog Journal owner was just arrested in NY. There are many more to come from what I've been reading. Why did vick get so much attention when his felllow teammate on the Falcons Jonathan Babineaux beat a dog to death with his bare hands and Babineaux is still in the starting rotation? Why don't other celebrity kennels that are set up for dog fighting just like Bad Newz Kennels and Leshon Johnson's dog fighting operation get any attention or are they already under investigation? Pitfall Kennels is also backed by Outkast who also like to highlight the thug lifestyle. is pitfall kennels a legitimate kennel or is it another front ?upruns:


----------



## gwillie23 (May 8, 2007)

I dont know if there legit but they are not a good kennel the breed Merle's and probably have hung papers on there dogs. and alot of them are these over grown freaks


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i wouldn't say there not legit, but as far as hung papers thats possible. most people that breed pits are ignorant and dont know about the whole merel thing. most of the time there just local back yard breeders and dont care as long as the dog is the color they like and has some sort of papers.


----------



## gwillie23 (May 8, 2007)

no i dont think there fighting dogs i didnt mean they werent legit i ment more along the lines of respectability a real APBT is not present in any of the breeding stock there more about money and that look that ppl want. Which is the main problem this breed is facing now a days, which is helped by there fame promoting these kind of dogs and images.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, Pitfall Kennels is a legit kennel. They breed American Bullies, not APBT. They have a really nice facility though. I don't like that they're breeding merle dogs. I've seen some of their dogs in person and they look pretty good.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dogz Best Frend said:


> Since Vick there have been a bunch of dog fighting rings that have been broken up lately. I just read the Sporting Dog Journal owner was just arrested in NY. There are many more to come from what I've been reading. Why did vick get so much attention when his felllow teammate on the Falcons Jonathan Babineaux beat a dog to death with his bare hands and Babineaux is still in the starting rotation? Why don't other celebrity kennels that are set up for dog fighting just like Bad Newz Kennels and Leshon Johnson's dog fighting operation get any attention or are they already under investigation? Pitfall Kennels is also backed by Outkast who also like to highlight the thug lifestyle. is pitfall kennels a legitimate kennel or is it another front ?upruns:


I don't know why his case is so high profile. I didn't even know about Vick's teamate. I don't think Vick was kicked off due to the dog fighting, he was kicked off due to the gambling. Of course the animal cruelty ties into it, but that in itself wasn't a big enough charge to get him kicked off the team.


----------



## kmhutch (Sep 3, 2007)

Dogz Best Frend said:


> Pitfall Kennels is also backed by Outkast who also like to highlight the thug lifestyle. is pitfall kennels a legitimate kennel or is it another front ?upruns:


What exactly is highlighting the "Thug Lifestyle" because last time I checked Outkast were hip hop artist?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i didn't know outkast promoted the thug life styles when one wears a kilt and the other is always in suits or shorts. if your trying to say they promote the urban life style they really don't. maybe in the begining they did, now they got kids and wives so they finally grew up. all there newer music seems to me to be about women and how to meet them but thats just my 2 sense.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

so they arrested jack kelly a very old man for owning and publishing a small stapled toghether paper detailing pit matches,i gusse you could see it coming but,i dont know,this publication has been out for what, almost 50 years and its only now a problem?I actually own a few issues for historical and colletors intrest,but that dosent make me a dog fighter,i have mixed feelings about this,its kinda like when they busted floyd boudreaux for breeding a game line of dogs,with out proof that he was actually fighting dogs,kind of a witch hunt to me...in the long run those who stand for saving the breed from cruelty with all this media hype and sloganering will also be the ones banning the breed to "save it from its self"..
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04211/353342.stm
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04211/353342.stm


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

I think Daddy from The Dog Whisperer belong to one of the guys from OutKast (Or Red man I can't remember) Daddy to me is the perfect dog, manners and all...(Of course not as perfect as Ortega LOL)


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Pit Fall Kennels is not a reputable kennel by any means; they currently have 4 whelped litters on the ground, with nothing more but a short description on how "badass" the sire and dam are. 

Unfortunately, PFK has proved time and time again that they are nothing more than stereotypical puppy peddlers in it for the money.

As far as "who's next?", I am more apt to ask the question, "who's NOT next?". Folks are being busted left and right; some for such frivilous items as a break stick, a springpole, a mill, etc. 

We need to remember that both our dogs and ourselves are in the limelight, and act accordingly.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't like Pit Fall Kennels or any celeb kennels at that because they think they can charge top price for their dogs just because of who they are! Because if I pay 3,000 for a pup I want my dog to come from a top notch/famous stud! Like Juan Gotti.... his pups don't even cost that much! My brother has a direct son of his that he paid 1,500 for! The most I paid for a dog was Lil Dom P and that was 1,500 plus shipping and I don't regret that for nothing! They have some nice dogs don't get me wrong but I wouldn't get a pup of them for their prices but that is just how i feel


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

too me theres all this horrable stuff in the world going on,dog fighting has went on in america for what,150 yrs,and just now its a problem?dog fighting is cruel,no doubt,but so is going out and shooting rare or endangered big cats on safaris like lions and tigers or shooting grizzly bears in the head just to stroke some ignorant fools ego,but we celebrate such people and vilify dog men for things they participated in years ago.
also the ignorant comments by such celebaties as whoopie goldberg and jamie fox concerning this dog fighting witch hunt are pretty frustrating to me by trying to make it a black or white issue with out ever even knowing that actual real under ground pit contest were something that took place in rural america generaly by white individuals,not on steet conners in the city,very ignorant in my opinion.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

it shouldn't even be a issue of race, and i dont know what whoppi or jamie foxx said but race shouldn't matter. theres all races fighting dogs in are country and the funny thing to me it happens in the sticks more then the inner city. in new york there wasn't many places that there was dog fights, but here in florida ( especially when i first moved here ) there was 12 different places in the tri county area that people were bring there dogs to fight. to me thats sickining , what was even more disturbing was there was say of actual vets at these fights stiching the dogs up and sending them back to fight again. it makes me laugh to because when people think dog fight they automatically think pitbull but they forget that the bull terrier was a fighting dog to , they called the breed the white cavalier in the ring, but society still accepts these dogs as companions.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Outkast is in no way representing THUG! Do you even listen to their music? As far as whos next hopefully anyone who mistreats animals celebrity or not.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol dont yall just love the media... there sooo amazingly ignorant at most times like that guy that was making pitbull out to be good but in the end he makes them look bad. -throws killer poodle in his face:snap:- hahahahahahaha what you got to say about that media!!!!


----------



## Mr.PB (Jan 17, 2008)

ashbash91 said:


> I don't like Pit Fall Kennels or any celeb kennels at that because they think they can charge top price for their dogs just because of who they are! Because if I pay 3,000 for a pup I want my dog to come from a top notch/famous stud! Like Juan Gotti.... his pups don't even cost that much! My brother has a direct son of his that he paid 1,500 for! The most I paid for a dog was Lil Dom P and that was 1,500 plus shipping and I don't regret that for nothing! They have some nice dogs don't get me wrong but I wouldn't get a pup of them for their prices but that is just how i feel


GUAN GOTTI IS A MIXED BREED DOG BULLDOG PITBULL CROSS DAVE WHO STARTED THE BULLY BREED WILL TELL YOU THAT YOUR SELF


----------



## Mr.PB (Jan 17, 2008)

gwillie23 said:


> I dont know if there legit but they are not a good kennel the breed Merle's and probably have hung papers on there dogs. and alot of them are these over grown freaks


DID YOU SEE ANY MERLE PUPS ON THERE SITE ONE DOG THAT IS DEAD DOESNT COUNT KUSH WAS JUST A PET AND NOT A STUD OR BREEDER DOG ASSHOLE ITS HATERS LIKE YOU WHO MAKE THIS DOG GAME SO NOT WORTH IT


----------



## Mr.PB (Jan 17, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> Yes, Pitfall Kennels is a legit kennel. They breed American Bullies, not APBT. They have a really nice facility though. I don't like that they're breeding merle dogs. I've seen some of their dogs in person and they look pretty good.


 JUST BECAUSE YOU SEE ONE DOG THAT DOESNT MEAN HE WAS BRED AND IS THERE BREEDING PROGRAM HE WAS ONLY A PET AND HE IS DEAD SO PLS STOP SPREADING BS WHEN YOU NEVER SAW ANY MERLE PUPS ON THERE SITE


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I saw a merle as a stud..... it said it right on the front page of the website


----------

